# Ladies and Gents, Squid and Infidel, Sanchez and Lizards



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

It is with GREAT pleasure that I introduce to you, the NEWEST member of the Zilla Killa ELITE bombing force, Puff's own, DAHU (Dan). Welcome aboard Dan, can't wait for you to join us in the destruction of mailboxes! 

Bow down before us, Squid, Sanchez's and Infidel's....ZK has taken another top prospect off the market! Man oh man...our bombings just keep getting bigger and BIGGER!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Welcome DAN!! :rockon::woohoo: And this is what the other teams are doing right about now = :bawling:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan. 

Dan, Dan, Dan. 

What have you done? You, sir, shall rue the day. You're gonna be the Ninja's next llama victim.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan.
> 
> Dan, Dan, Dan.
> 
> What have you done? You, sir, shall rue the day. You're gonna be the Ninja's next llama victim.


Oooohhh...that, right there, is about as scary as a pipe smoking prostate attorney. :yawn: :bored: Wake us when something interesting happens....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh Dan... Say it ain't so...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Oh Dan... Say it ain't so...


Oh it is so! Isn't that an awesome addition to our little group of mad bombers? Hell of a guy, hell of a bomber...he will fit right in (with some of us)! LOL


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Hell of a guy, hell of a bomber...


He sure was... Now you have converted him into a llama...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

There is NOTHING, and the Cap't means NOTHING more enjoyable than bringing in good people to the ZK ranks. I actually get a bit giddy thinking about people joining our quest to blow up unsuspecting puffers mailboxes. This puts us to 20 in the board room and we are always looking for more! Can you imagine 50 boxes showing up on someone's door? the thought of that literally makes me LOL!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

And another poor souls walks down the hall to the DARK side, :whip: :whip: :whip:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Never gonna look at this coozy the same way again...


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome Brother!! I know you will be happy with the best bombing group on Puff!! See you in the boardroom!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's a cozy of betrayal.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Keep recruiting... It makes looking for targets a lot easier.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for the warm welcome my ZK brothers! I'm looking forward to causing some destruction and being part of the BEST DAMN PUFF SQUADRON AROUND!

To my brothers from other mothers in the WSBS: HA! Now you guys have to stop picking on me and hurting my mailbox! And well, if you don't, I got a few guys in my corner now...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Stop picking on you? 

Dan, I haven't even started. You got the CC MAW coming. And the fiver from my contest. Thought about a bonus stick for catching the Happy Gilmore reference. Now I gotta put a hurting on you for being a ZK.

I might be low on my stash, but what's left is real good stuff, and I got a feeling a significant portion of it is headed right for you.


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Dan, I'm a little disappointed with you. I thought you had better taste. Never thought you had such low aspirations. A Llama seriously! tsk tsk.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> That's a cozy of betrayal.


 Oh my god ound:


dahu said:


> Now you guys have to stop picking on me and hurting my mailbox!


You think joining the llamas is supposed to save you and your mailbox? I think that just made your mail boxes destruction a certainty.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

We need a wiki page or something to keep track of all these groups.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

:rockon:just when you thought the ZK couldn't lay a bigger hurtin'...BOOM!!!!

awesome pickup,Cap'n....Dan will make a great cleanup hitter to an already phenomenal lineup.

welcome aboard,Dan:rockon:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

dahu said:


> Thank you for the warm welcome my ZK brothers! I'm looking forward to causing some destruction and being part of the BEST DAMN PUFF SQUADRON AROUND!
> 
> To my brothers from other mothers in the WSBS: HA! Now you guys have to stop picking on me and hurting my mailbox! And well, if you don't, I got a few guys in my corner now...


I would say that it is more than a few! LMAO...like 20 of us!


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

dahu said:


> To my brothers from other mothers in the WSBS: HA! Now you guys have to stop picking on me and hurting my mailbox! And well, if you don't, I got a few guys in my corner now...


Closets have corners too... just wonder how many ZK brothers are in the closet, err boardroom. Yeah, boardroom.


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

I want my mommy...


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Dan? I am at a loss for words...........:bored: (pulling a prime )


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

What kind of llama initiation did dan have to go thru? Eat a bunch of hay, drink lots of water, get your wool shaved off? 

Please tell, inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Welcome DAN!! :rockon::woohoo: And this is what the other teams are doing right about now = :bawling:


Forgot about the single bombers that keep many at bay:doh:.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

titlowda said:


> Forgot about the single bombers that keep many at bay:doh:.


True - Dustin is a one man bombing machine but seriously Bro - what about the camaraderie, the love, the infliction of pain by group? You'd fit right in and you can see we all still do our own thing, so shall I sign you up??? :eyebrows:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

PS - not to hijack this thread but you ain't seen nothin yet. Tomorrow will reveal ANOTHER big surprise for Puff. I'll let the Captain do the honors but tune in early for breaking news.... :hungry: :rockon:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> PS - not to hijack this thread but you ain't seen nothin yet. Tomorrow will reveal ANOTHER big surprise for Puff. I'll let the Captain do the honors but tune in early for breaking news.... :hungry: :rockon:


All ZK's are getting matching llama tattoos above their SIBFO's


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> There is NOTHING, and the Cap't means NOTHING more enjoyable than bringing in good people to the ZK ranks. I actually get a bit giddy thinking about people joining our quest to blow up unsuspecting puffers mailboxes. This puts us to 20 in the board room and we are always looking for more! Can you imagine 50 boxes showing up on someone's door? the thought of that literally makes me LOL!


50?...that's practically the entire bombing community,Cap'n...if you recruited every bomber on Puff,who would we have left to bomb?...who would we have to make fun of and declare undying enmity to?...a Puff without Squids and Infidulls and Chihuahuas would be intolerable,and I don't want to live in that world.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Good for you Pete! I just so happen to of just finished an address label ... only question is which ZK is it this time?


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 30, 2011)

Another ZK, uh oh D:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Dan, got your CC MAW, your fiver prize, and one special stick I threw in because you're filthy llama now mailed off:

9405 5036 9930 0225 7484 96


----------



## joshbhs04 (May 30, 2011)

Dan, a long time ago when I joined puff ( like 4 months lol ) you and I created a friendship here. Well, that is now over. Team Infidel is growing in strength and quality. You are now just another objective for us to clear.... p.s. you will see soon massive ordanance used by us. expecting some news soon, my forward observfers have reported a direct hit on a certain zk target last night.... maybe he is still in unconcious.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

joshbhs04 said:


> Dan, a long time ago when I joined puff ( like 4 months lol ) you and I created a friendship here. Well, that is now over. Team Infidel is growing in strength and quality. You are now just another objective for us to clear.... p.s. you will see soon massive ordanance used by us. expecting some news soon, my forward observfers have reported a direct hit on a certain zk target last night.... maybe he is still in unconcious.


:blah:
:blah:

I will win your friendship back if I have to beat it out of you! lolol


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Dan, got your CC MAW, your fiver prize, and one special stick I threw in because you're filthy llama now mailed off:
> 
> 9405 5036 9930 0225 7484 96


this might be the first package I "return to sender". I am actually a bit nervous for this one...:crutch:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

lol, don't be. You knew this one was coming.



Be nervous about the next one...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Yeah Dan...please take ninja's threats seriously...you have no idea how many Raji's Untimely Demise cigars he can cram into a small flat rate box.... :loco:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wait I have a question. Who the heck are the lizards?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> Yeah Dan...please take ninja's threats seriously...you have no idea how many Raji's Untimely Demise cigars he can cram into a small flat rate box.... :loco:


17. If you cut a little off of one, 18.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

max gas said:


> All ZK's are getting matching llama tattoos above their SIBFO's


That would be what you call a llama tramp stamp tattoo. LOL


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

stew said:


> That would be what you call a llama tramp stamp tattoo. LOL


Nothing scarier than a tattoo'd llama.


----------



## stew (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah, I would say a big hairy ass with a tramp stamp tattoo is vveerryy scary......LMAO


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)




----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Where do you find this freakin stuff???!!! :shocked:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I have no idea...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have no idea...


You think you know...but you have no idea. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> You think you know...but you have no idea. :twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted::twisted:


I have no idea what I know I think but you know I think without knowing what...

Oh no I've gone cross eyed...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> I have no idea what I know I think but you know I think without knowing what...
> 
> Oh no I've gone cross eyed...


By god, you've figured it out! I couldn't have said it better myself! :loco:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> Nothing scarier than a tattoo'd llama.


wanna bet?..how 'bout a tattooed llama that plays with toy dinosaurs and posts it on YouTube?ound:ound:ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> wanna bet?..how 'bout a tattooed llama that plays with toy dinosaurs and posts it on YouTube?ound:ound:ound:


Oh god no! :fear:


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dan, dude, wtf? I thought I knew you! Oh you Huskers! Just like your football team, you decide to run off with the "Big 10" (llamas). It's a sad day! Sad, indeed. Ah well, now you're nothing but a target. *sigh*


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Dan, dude, wtf? I thought I knew you! Oh you Huskers! Just like your football team, you decide to run off with the "Big 10" (llamas). It's a sad day! Sad, indeed. Ah well, now you're nothing but a target. *sigh*


Careful Neal, you sound like you are equating the other bombing groups to the BIG 12, which we all know will no longer be in existence in a short time


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> Careful Neal, you sound like you are equating the other bombing groups to the BIG 12, which we all know will no longer be in existence in a short time


I suppose I could have used the WAC in my analogy... heh.


----------



## dahu (May 6, 2011)

nealw6971 said:


> Dan, dude, wtf? I thought I knew you! Oh you Huskers! Just like your football team, you decide to run off with the "Big 10" (llamas). It's a sad day! Sad, indeed. Ah well, now you're nothing but a target. *sigh*





sweater88 said:


> Careful Neal, you sound like you are equating the other bombing groups to the BIG 12, which we all know will no longer be in existence in a short time





nealw6971 said:


> I suppose I could have used the WAC in my analogy... heh.


LMAO! great analogy!


----------

